# Male or Female, which do you prefer for Sport/Work



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello All
I am very interested on what everyone thinks on this subject. Which sex do you prefer and why? Do you work with a male or female now and are you happy and contemplating changing? If so, why? 
Doesn't matter the work/sport.

I at one time thought i only wanted males, for the bigger, stronger, faster. no heat cycle....etc. But what I have learned about myself is that I should have always gone with my first instinct and got a female. 

I like a female with male traits, bigger bone and head, muscular, 65-75lbs, crushing grips, super aggression/fight. I have seen a few of these females and noticed when talking to their handlers, that their heat cycles seem to no affect them much if at all. And seem to happen less frequent.

My favorite female is Garcia VD Staatsmacht
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=455021-gracia-von-der-staatsmacht

But others I find that embody what I like
Ultra VD Staatsmacht
Geisha Eqidius
Gina/Kessy vom Hessenstein


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I've had both. IMO a good dog is where you find them. If you pass on a good dog because of it's gender, that's a mistake, and a stupid one at that...

From my decoy perspective, there is no difference. Of course, I'm looking at the right end of the dog when I'm working it. LOL:-\"

I'm sure there are some reasons for having one or the other, I just haven't heard any good ones yet.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Males only. Trained females and they just don't suit me at all. They are just as good as males but I just can't move past the nagging, clingy, smoochy part that comes with them when they go into heat. I'm sure not all of them are like that but the ones I have had all turned into clingy smothering bitches. :lol:


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree and I've had both also...a good dog is a good dog regardless of gender. I've had some really nasty bitches in front of me as a decoy...come to think of it I've had them in other areas of my life but that's another story. :-\"

I think bitches tend to be a little more pliable than dogs. I could live without having them come in season ...which always seems to be at the most inconvenient times.


----------



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

Tim Lynam said:


> I've had both. IMO a good dog is where you find them. If you pass on a good dog because of it's gender, that's a mistake, and a stupid one at that...
> 
> From my decoy perspective, there is no difference. Of course, I'm looking at the right end of the dog when I'm working it. LOL:-\"
> 
> I'm sure there are some reasons for having one or the other, I just haven't heard any good ones yet.


Tim,
As I move into the helper world, I tend to see where you are coming from but I think for some, maybe not every person but some, they have a certain gender they get along better with than the other. Be it dogs and/or humans. I agree a good dog is a good dog but I have worked males and females and to me, females just seem to "get it". 




Alice Bezemer said:


> Males only. Trained females and they just don't suit me at all. They are just as good as males but I just can't move past the nagging, clingy, smoochy part that comes with them when they go into heat. I'm sure not all of them are like that but the ones I have had all turned into clingy smothering bitches. :lol:


Lol hahaha, I felt this way too but I have seem them become demons also. A "true" bitch and get even more nasty and have a little more edge on the field. Clingy, smoochie, smothering with me...a bitch to others.....this is an ideal to me  lol



Keith Jenkins said:


> I agree and I've had both also...a good dog is a good dog regardless of gender. I've had some really nasty bitches in front of me as a decoy...come to think of it I've had them in other areas of my life but that's another story. :-\"
> 
> I think bitches tend to be a little more pliable than dogs. I could live without having them come in season ...which always seems to be at the most inconvenient times.


Haven't we all man.....i'll drink to that lol
I just like when I see a nice big bitch and she walks on the field and is a perfect lady in OB and a nasty bitch in protection. I think all men should have a nice bitch, at least once lol *justsayin'*


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I have trained males and females in sar but tend to like males better. I found out my personality is better suited toward the males as I tend to bowl over the females. Since I don't kennel, having a bitch in a male pack changed some of the pack dynamics and decided I just didn't want to deal with it. The males didn't seem to get all moody or the psychological reinforement that the females I've work with needed. The females taught me to ease up as a handler and be more "delicate" but they aren't for me.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

So far I prefer males. My female comes into heat 3-4 times a year and for me it is a major pain in the ass competing. She's been in heat for every title she's gotten, and she doesn't even have very many.

I don't like my bitches to have male traits though. They're females, they should look and act like them. That's not saying they can't be badasses though!


----------



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

Sarah Platts said:


> I have trained males and females in sar but tend to like males better. I found out my personality is better suited toward the males as I tend to bowl over the females. Since I don't kennel, having a bitch in a male pack changed some of the pack dynamics and decided I just didn't want to deal with it. The males didn't seem to get all moody or the psychological reinforement that the females I've work with needed. The females taught me to ease up as a handler and be more "delicate" but they aren't for me.


I have found that working with females has made me the same. I wouldn't say soft or delicate...per say but I learned to watch myself a lot more. This can be a good and bad thing. I think sometimes I am a little too hard and where i male will shrug it off in most cases, a female may hold own to it, this is why i think a harder female is what i like. 
What were you looking for from your female to add to your pack? 



Katie Finlay said:


> So far I prefer males. My female comes into heat 3-4 times a year and for me it is a major pain in the ass competing. She's been in heat for every title she's gotten, and she doesn't even have very many.
> 
> I don't like my bitches to have male traits though. They're females, they should look and act like them. That's not saying they can't be badasses though!


Yikes!!!! 3 or 4 times a year.....that is crazy talk. I'd go insane!!! I never saw a female that went more than twice, so I am in shock! 

I think before maybe i described it wrong but I think a female can have male traits and still look like a lady. I think Garcia is a beautiful looking bitch who I would say had male traits. I think of it like a female fitness model....super sexy, beautiful but a bit bigger/toned, more athletic and to me a bit sharper. But still a lady


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Anthony Taylor said:


> I have found that working with females has made me the same. I wouldn't say soft or delicate...per say but I learned to watch myself a lot more. This can be a good and bad thing. I think sometimes I am a little too hard and where i male will shrug it off in most cases, a female may hold own to it, this is why i think a harder female is what i like.
> What were you looking for from your female to add to your pack?
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. It's a nightmare sometimes!

You'd probably like my girl. She's actually a little too big and too handler hard for me, lol. Granted, I'm 5'1" and no body builder.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Katie Finlay said:


> So far I prefer males. My female comes into heat 3-4 times a year and for me it is a major pain in the ass competing. She's been in heat for every title she's gotten, and she doesn't even have very many.
> 
> I don't like my bitches to have male traits though. They're females, they should look and act like them. That's not saying they can't be badasses though!


I tend to agree with this and i too have a bitch that is coming in 3-4 times a year always coming up to a trial its a pain...but she is fury on four legs so makes up for it and i have always liked females in trialing as other dogs are usually not an issue for them.But the male i have now has made me a believer in using males for sport no seasons etc


----------



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

Katie Finlay said:


> Tell me about it. It's a nightmare sometimes!
> 
> You'd probably like my girl. She's actually a little too big and too handler hard for me, lol. Granted, I'm 5'1" and no body builder.


I bet. Is that the norm, if so, that would very much make me do a little thinking lol hahaha

How much does your female weigh.......hmmmmm ,is that ok to ask if it's a dog we're talking about?  Handler hard in terms of sharpness or very high thresholds? Either way, for sure sounds like a female i'd love. 5'1 hmmmmm all the 5'1 women i know have tons of spunk, lol i'm sure you're great with her. body builder or not lol


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Anthony Taylor said:


> I have found that working with females has made me the same. I wouldn't say soft or delicate...per say but I learned to watch myself a lot more. This can be a good and bad thing. I think sometimes I am a little too hard and where i male will shrug it off in most cases, a female may hold own to it, this is why i think a harder female is what i like.
> What were you looking for from your female to add to your pack?


I'm not really a fan of doggy bitches. But *if* I was going to add a female, she would have to be confident, out-going, and able to handle rejection without taking it personally. I know some sar handlers who only want female because they don't want to have to deal with male marking issues. (yes, I know females can and do mark but I'm not going there) and they feel that bitches make better searchers. However, I can get a pack of males co-habitating with less issues than I can get a pack of females to do the same thing. And they shrug off a training mistake faster than the bitches I've known.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Anthony Taylor said:


> I bet. Is that the norm, if so, that would very much make me do a little thinking lol hahaha
> 
> How much does your female weigh.......hmmmmm ,is that ok to ask if it's a dog we're talking about?  Handler hard in terms of sharpness or very high thresholds? Either way, for sure sounds like a female i'd love. 5'1 hmmmmm all the 5'1 women i know have tons of spunk, lol i'm sure you're great with her. body builder or not lol


She's 63cm tall at the shoulder and between 73-76lbs, depending on how much couch potato training we're doing 

I think females tend to be softer than males, and a little more social - but that doesn't really mean they're very soft or very social. My girl is softer than her brothers but she's still pretty hard.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Males only. Trained females and they just don't suit me at all. They are just as good as males but I just can't move past the nagging, clingy, smoochy part that comes with them when they go into heat. I'm sure not all of them are like that but the ones I have had all turned into clingy smothering bitches. :lol:


I like males. I don't want to deal with seasons and in my limited experience with females, what you describe has been my experience too. Inka especially, when not in season, she was very doggy but when in season she was very needy.


----------



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

Katie Finlay said:


> She's 63cm tall at the shoulder and between 73-76lbs, depending on how much couch potato training we're doing
> 
> I think females tend to be softer than males, and a little more social - but that doesn't really mean they're very soft or very social. My girl is softer than her brothers but she's still pretty hard.


That is a ideal weight for a female I would like. 
I think a female that is harder than most but not quite a male is the balance i like. Hard enough to take a good correction or brush off a mistake but soft enough so that i am reminded not to be too overbearing. 




susan tuck said:


> I like males. I don't want to deal with seasons and in my limited experience with females, what you describe has been my experience too. Inka especially, when not in season, she was very doggy but when in season she was very needy.


Are you planning to title Inka or was it just a good dog to have aroud for company? If you plan to title, when you're training and she's in season, is it more difficult?


----------



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

I have only worked and trained females but never owned, so I am wondering. Is it normal for 3-4 heats a year? I have heard of females who go in season only once every 9 months to a year. Is that scarce or depend on the female? Say the hardness/testosterone in the female? Or what about the activity level.
I have seen when I was running track that the women on the track team would constantly not have a monthly or be only a day or 2, due to the activity level. I have heard the same from high level women athletes. Could this be the same in female dogs?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anthony Taylor said:


> That is a ideal weight for a female I would like.
> I think a female that is harder than most but not quite a male is the balance i like. Hard enough to take a good correction or brush off a mistake but soft enough so that i am reminded not to be too overbearing.
> 
> 
> ...


No I was just holding on to Inka for the breeder, I had her until she was 18 or 19 months old, she went back to him recently. 

She is very smart, learned quickly, a good dog, she just was very needy when in season, she was also softer when in season.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Danni isn't needy when she's in season. She doesn't change much at all, just gets lazier.

She sort of always wants to crawl inside of you. I love her but it's far more annoying than endearing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Males! I figure that the females made up about 20% of all the dogs I've owned and it's been a few yrs since the last one.
I like the attitude most (not all) males have compared to females. I also like the secondary sex characteristics like the larger head and frame. 
I like a doggy looking bitch but don't like a bitchy looking dog....if that makes sense.

Alice, that "Beezy" thing is new to me also.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Males are a better gamble. Your odds are better they will be able to work. I have my theories on why. But we won't get into that. That being said. I think finding a female that is a hammer is a beautiful thing. I love watching a strong female work. Because they are rare. My first working dog was a female. I trialed her in heat. Never seemed to bother her, what did suck, was you're the last dog. You don't get a shot at having a good draw in IPO. But dealing with the heat was not much of a problem. It's not that big of a deal for me. Let one dog out at a time...Seems hardly like the hardest part of my day.


----------



## Ataro Muse (Dec 20, 2012)

I've owned mostly female dogs all my life... I prefer bitches. As for working, my current dog is the first I'm training seriously in a sport (Mondio). I have only had males as pets and never did anything with them. I plan on getting a male within the next 6 months or so though, so we'll see how that goes. 

I can say my own female comes into season every 9 months. I have a friend whose GSD bitch goes into season every 4-5 months but that's the only female I know personally that goes into heat that often. I'd say twice a year is the norm, but then most females I know are Dobermanns, could also be a breed specific thing. The only difference I notice in my bitch's behaviour in heat is that she becomes quite dog aggressive and territorial and also a bit more hyper. I suppose it's also an individual, how needy/clingy a dog is. Mine isn't a velcro dog in general, although on the 3-4 standing heat days she gets pretty restless and annoying: pawing at me wanting me to play with/train/entertain her and destroying her toys.

Ashra's definitely not a soft dog, she takes hard corrections and then tries the same shit again later. That said, she's pretty sensitive to my own moods though, like if I'm nervous it affects her performance a bit or if I'm sick she won't let me out of her sight and follows me around like a shadow. I'd prefer her to be a bit bigger (she's 63cm/approx 31-32kg) but that's my only complaint.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My first serious Schutzhund dog was Dubheasa. Every male and female since gets compared to her and all are found wanting.
My current female Arya comes close. I prefer females with attitude.
As far as heat cycles. I have more problems with the males whining and howling all day.

Katie,

I'd have your girl checked out by a repro specialist. Three and Four cycles a year isn't right. Some kind of hormone (or thyroid)
therapy might straight them out? Also make sure she can get pregnant before you go through another heat cycle. Might make sense to just spay her unless there's a special reason to breed her?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Off Topic Ataro*

What is a nice Aussie Girl doing in Bulgaria? ;-)


----------



## Ataro Muse (Dec 20, 2012)

Having the time of my life with bureaucracy.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

There are a lot of things in females that get my hackles up when it comes to training them. I have a female in the house that gives me no problems what so ever but every 8 to 9 months she starts with the clingy, huggy, pushy crap. Her fight mode is allready pretty high but in that time she is a dog waiting for an asskicking and always looking to test the limits.

I have also found that females dogs are more vendictive and prown to carry a huge frikkin grudge and can be quite sneaky in getting what they want. They are vicious fighters, worse so then males and hard to get apart since they tend to involve you in the fight. I've seen males go full out war where you could step in and beat them apart and it would be settled for the moment, try doing that with 2 females :lol: There is a good chance that they will either involve you in their fight, or for both of them to turn on you.... Bitches in every sense of the word!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> There are a lot of things in females that get my hackles up when it comes to training them. I have a female in the house that gives me no problems what so ever but every 8 to 9 months she starts with the clingy, huggy, pushy crap. Her fight mode is allready pretty high but in that time she is a dog waiting for an asskicking and always looking to test the limits.
> 
> I have also found that females dogs are more vendictive and prown to carry a huge frikkin grudge and can be quite sneaky in getting what they want. They are vicious fighters, worse so then males and hard to get apart since they tend to involve you in the fight. I've seen males go full out war where you could step in and beat them apart and it would be settled for the moment, try doing that with 2 females :lol: There is a good chance that they will either involve you in their fight, or for both of them to turn on you.... Bitches in every sense of the word!


Heheh, yeah, my girl is a conniving little beast (well, big beast). There's a reason we can her dam Queen Weasel and she and her sister Princess Weasel!


----------



## Kristi Molina (Oct 1, 2012)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Males only. Trained females and they just don't suit me at all. They are just as good as males but I just can't move past the nagging, clingy, smoochy part that comes with them when they go into heat. I'm sure not all of them are like that but the ones I have had all turned into clingy smothering bitches. :lol:


That is my female when in heat exactly. And actually I really love the extra cuddles and lovin. I wish she was a little more like that day to day. But she's only had one heat, due for her second in the next few months, so we will see If the trend continues. 

On the down side, I could never trial her during her heat. She has very little stamina or energy. Basically just wants to be a couch potato the entire month. 

I usually prefer males. I typically find them more affectionate and goofy. And females more serious and bitchy. That being said, I currently have two females in my house and no males. Future dogs will be males. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'd have your girl checked out by a repro specialist. Three and Four cycles a year isn't right. Some kind of hormone (or thyroid)
> therapy might straight them out?


I agree. I also wonder if this isn't something that's showing up in GSD, I've heard of a number of them lately with these types of funky heat cycles.



> Also make sure she can get pregnant before you go through another heat cycle.


Personally I would not breed a female with these types of back to back issues. One of the other GSD I know of with these constant cycles did get them straightened out with various treatments, they didn't think she could get pregnant when she was cycling so much, but do think she can now. But I would seriously question breeding her now, why would you want to pass these issues on to the next generation of female?



> Might make sense to just spay her unless there's a special reason to breed her?


She'd have to be one hell of a female, with no living sisters and parents who were dead (ie can't be recreated) for me to consider a breeding. 

As for the OP, I work the pup that I like. Generally it turns out those are females, so that's what I work. I do like a certain size dog when I'm working them, so my females tend to be larger, because I like a dog the size of a medium male or bigger. 

I was talking to a friend the other day about the male vs female thing and realized that my current male Ares is the first male I can think of that I got as a pup and kept long enough to compete. Have only gotten the CSAU so far but have no plans to get rid of him any time soon. All the other males I've competed with, even ones from my own breeding, have been ones I got as adults, or at least over 1 year of age. On the flip side I think every girl except one I've compete with was selected as a pup and then raised/trained/competed with. And the 1 that wasn't was my pick female in the litter, but I sold her to someone else then got her back as an adult and competed with her.


----------



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you to all so far who have replied, it's super interesting to hear everyone's experience and very educational for me. I have yet to live with a female (dog wise) and just seemed like it would be a better fit for me. But I love to train and compete and hearing some of the experiences during heat cycles, thinking I should maybe hold off a bit on a female and get a male. Hmmmmm seems like too big of a risk for my main dog. ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

3-4 times a year is still considered normal. She's very easily thrown in by other bitches. Her mother and older sisters were the same way. They started at 3-4 times a year and gradually got to 2-3 times a year as they got older. Danni just recently went a full 6 months, as opposed to her regular 4, so I'm assuming that's what's happening with her.

I don't plan on breeding her so I never really considered it in relation to her ability to reproduce.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Females seem to be more in tune, and more serious, not as distractwd as males. I usually spay, so the heat issues aren't a big deal, but when I have an intact bitch I don't have problems working them. Seminars or certifying are, so we just go last.
That said, they are bitches. I have four females now, one intact, and its hell when one gets grumpy. They hold grudges. They fight, way more intense than any males I've seen. 
The one intact now gets clingy, the one I just spayed was Satan when she was in heat.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> So far I prefer males. My female comes into heat 3-4 times a year and for me it is a major pain in the ass competing. She's been in heat for every title she's gotten, and she doesn't even have very many.
> 
> I don't like my bitches to have male traits though. They're females, they should look and act like them. That's not saying they can't be badasses though!


I can understand people not wanting a bitch to be "doggy" in appearance, but how does a female dog act?? 

What other "male traits" traits, other than appearance, might appear in a female that you might find undesirable?

j


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Male for sure.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I can understand people not wanting a bitch to be "doggy" in appearance, but how does a female dog act??
> 
> What other "male traits" traits, other than appearance, might appear in a female that you might find undesirable?
> 
> j


I guess mostly appearance. I think females should look feminine.

I think females should be a little more social, generally. But I think a female with "male traits" in temperament is just a female with good female temperament


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

...or maybe a SHEMALE!


----------



## Ataro Muse (Dec 20, 2012)

The most social dogs I've ever met have been male, *shrugs* never heard of that being a feminine thing. Actually Joby, that's a good question, besides appearance what is a "feminine" dog!?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> 3-4 times a year is still considered normal. She's very easily thrown in by other bitches. Her mother and older sisters were the same way. They started at 3-4 times a year and gradually got to 2-3 times a year as they got older. Danni just recently went a full 6 months, as opposed to her regular 4, so I'm assuming that's what's happening with her.
> 
> I don't plan on breeding her so I never really considered it in relation to her ability to reproduce.


If you don't plan on breeding her, why don't you just spay her and not have to worry about any heat periods at all?
There's always a chance that her "lack of reliability" is hormonal?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I think Males are a better gamble. Your odds are better they will be able to work. I have my theories on why. But we won't get into that


I'd be curious your theories. I think generally speaking the extra testosterone helps. It seems more than coincidental that some of the best working females people describe on here are bigger, more masculine, have fewer heat cycles, etc.

That said, probably from having grown up with them, I prefer bitches. Purely based on personality. I could not care less what they look like in terms of feminine vs. masculine, I just like how the female dogs (working or otherwise) act around me. There are a few males I would have loved to own (for working and temperament/personality reasons), and maybe in the future gender will be a non-factor. I just tend to thing, overall, females blend into your lives better as well. Which holds true just long enough for people who have had strong working males integrated into their homes/families/lives chime in. So that is not a black-and-white issue.

Speaking in generalities though, I just prefer female dogs.

-Cheers


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I'd be curious your theories. I think generally speaking the extra testosterone helps. It seems more than coincidental that some of the best working females people describe on here are bigger, more masculine, have fewer heat cycles, etc.
> 
> -Cheers


A long-time Schutzhund person told me, about females, the ugly ones always bite better. 

Laura


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

A group around here had teeshirts made up to wear to the breed surveys..

they said.

WE LOVE 
UGLY BITCHES


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> A group around here had teeshirts made up to wear to the breed surveys..
> 
> they said.
> 
> ...


I need one! My bitch is a pretty dog...but she's an ugly German Shepherd.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> I need one! My bitch is a pretty dog...but she's an ugly German Shepherd.


Here you go - 11 different styles to choose from!

http://www.cafepress.com/+i-love-ugly-bitches+gifts


----------



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

As my first thread on WDF this was super helpful and informative. It helped me solidify my choice in my next pup and also educate me.


----------



## Billie Fletcher (May 13, 2013)

I prefer bitches. I find they mature faster, and for lack of a better word are less goofy... I like serious dogs, and I've found in a number of breeds that the boys are just a bit goofy and not all that serious. 

Oh and I prefer the look/size of bitches, a bit more delicate and smaller. I have a small house, and am not a big girl, so a bitch around or under 25kg is perfect for me. I work with a few giant schnauzer boys, and they are far too big for me... I find it difficult to even play tug without getting thrown around like a stuffed toy! Also, after hearing a story about someone's male dog ejaculating all over their couch..... Yeah not that keen........


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Here you go - 11 different styles to choose from!
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+i-love-ugly-bitches+gifts



$21-$27 for a T SHIRT to insult my little baby girl Arya?
NO Way


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> $21-$27 for a T SHIRT to insult my little baby girl Arya?
> NO Way


oh come on Thomas, loosen the purse strings just a little, let the moths fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> oh come on Thomas, loosen the purse strings just a little, let the moths fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :lol:


I"m a spend thrift on important stuff but Cafe Press is a rip off plus my bitch is damn good looking


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I"m a spend thrift on important stuff but Cafe Press is a rip off plus my bitch is damn good looking


I wouldn't call Cafe Press a "rip off", I've bought a few shirts from them, now and then, and been happy with the quality and the service.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I wouldn't call Cafe Press a "rip off", I've bought a few shirts from them, now and then, and been happy with the quality and the service.


I've had club T shirts made. $25 is a rip off


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I've had club T shirts made. $25 is a rip off


:-k Not sure having club t shirts made has anything to do with buying a couple shirts retail. If $20 - $25. is too expensive for you, that's OK, to some it's worth it, to others not, whatever. I pay $25 -$30 on average for cute t-shirts, I don't think it's too much for a quality shirt, plus I actually posted the link for Katie, since she was the one asking.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

gotta have the gsd on it to though


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> :-k Not sure having club t shirts made has anything to do with buying a couple shirts retail. If $20 - $25. is too expensive for you, that's OK, to some it's worth it, to others not, whatever. I pay $25 -$30 on average for cute t-shirts, I don't think it's too much for a quality shirt, plus I actually posted the link for Katie, since she was the one asking.


-1


----------



## Chantelle Jarman (Jul 21, 2013)

I prefer males, in my experience they want to please me more than females, I participate in agility and obedience and when it comes to treating, personally males for me have wanted the food more and and happier to see me happy with their progress.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> gotta have the gsd on it to though


You can! They can all be customized, you can totally add your own text under the first line, so you can change the second line to read "UGLY GSD BITCHES"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> You can! They can all be customized, you can totally add your own text under the first line, so you can change the second line to read "UGLY GSD BITCHES"


Im sure you can. I think for a shirt or two that would be fine..

although, .I dont normally agree with Thomas these days I personally would not pay that much for a tee shirt. Even if I could afford to...I realize if you only get one or two, you may have to pay that much though especially if just ordering a single one.

My current stock of teeshirts are mostly Menards teeshirts. LOL...you buy up to 4 at a time, they send you rebate for total amount, so you get the shirts for less than 25 cents each  (sales tax). I got over 20 of them.. then I wait until they run the special again and use my rebate to buy more shirts..rinse and repeat..I dont mind wearing a Menards shirt though... :-o

Aside from that we recently ordered 366 blank tees of various sizes for under $3.00 a shirt including up to 3X, which is a good price I think...still acquiring everything we need to start printing them up. then I can double up on the chantix and make some really weird shirts.  When we start to practice printing them up, I will try this shirt


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I had some custom T-shirts made with a picture of my Dobermann Jago made by Vista Print
http://www.vistaprint.com/custom-ts...thing+&+Accessories_All+Products&xnav=SiteMap

~$10 for a custom T shirt is reasonable $30 is a RIP OFF


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I had some custom T-shirts made with a picture of my Dobermann Jago made by Vista Print
> http://www.vistaprint.com/custom-ts...thing+&+Accessories_All+Products&xnav=SiteMap
> 
> ~$10 for a custom T shirt is reasonable $30 is a RIP OFF


naaaah - now paying one penny for that hat you wore at Nationals, THAT would be a rip off!!!!!
:grin:

JK...sort of!!!

The thing is, to each his own. I buy plain t-shirts from Target, don't pay much for them at all. I also like to buy t-shirts from places like Life is Good, where short sleeved tshirts are around $25. plus shipping. I like their shirts, I think they're cute, so it's worth it to me.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> naaaah - now paying one penny for that hat you wore at Nationals, THAT would be a rip off!!!!!
> :grin:
> 
> JK...sort of!!!
> ...



That was a one of a kind hand made original work of art.
Jealousy is such an ugly trait ;-)
I'm starting to get my training T-shirts at the ARC on 1/2 price Senior Tuesday. It's a lot easier to throw away a $2 T shirt that gets ripped or has muddy paw prints then a $20 custom one.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> That was a one of a kind hand made original work of art.
> Jealousy is such an ugly trait ;-)
> I'm starting to get my training T-shirts at the ARC on 1/2 price Senior Tuesday. It's a lot easier to throw away a $2 T shirt that gets ripped or has muddy paw prints then a $20 custom one.


Goodwill has great buys and they are all preshrunk.

I always wonder which ones came from DEAD PEOPLE!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Goodwill has great buys and they are all preshrunk.
> 
> I always wonder which ones came from DEAD PEOPLE!


thats were I get my jeans and shorts from, teeshirts free from Menards


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Goodwill has great buys and they are all preshrunk.
> 
> I always wonder which ones came from DEAD PEOPLE!


I know someone with a HRD Dog. I have him check everything I buy


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

I prefer females.

The main reason is that my husband wants to take over my dogs, as he's a better trainer (which he is) and he feels he can get better results out of them. But he has a hard time coping with the female side effects so it works fine for me that way and I can continue training as well


----------

